# ABS Fitting Quality Control



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Found this in a recent batch of Canplas fittings. I like their fittings. They're usually very good, but lately I've run across a few elbows with this problem and then this beauty 








Oh well, as long as I catch it before it gets installed it's no big deal. I cut out the obstruction and installed the fitting.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Stopped using ABS in our area for 20 years or so, sets to fast no time.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

GAN said:


> Stopped using ABS in our area for 20 years or so, sets to fast no time.




I was surprised when I found out it was still used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I was surprised when I found out it was still used
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen a PVC drain. 100% ABS here, except 3/4" a/c condensate drain.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for bring up of bad fittings . gotta keep our eyeys open , it woulda ruined somebodys day (perhaps made my day on service call). 
Yes So cal traditional abs Ive never done pvc except 6 inc plus storm drain inside and outside the building. I may have seen pvc dwv system in a tract here but not sure I think its used some but not the norm thats for sure unless its been very recently. I dont even know which is cheaper as my guess is it varies since you cant just walk in and buy pvc around here probly have to order it. never see it at H.D. or lowes and I rarely go in plumbing supply houses often as I work large commercial job company


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm in Northern CA and we've gradually gone from 100% ABS to 2/3-1/3 PVC/ABS in the last few years. Price is close and PVC pipe doesn't bow like ABS. Doing the two step with primer is a bit more work though.


----------

